# Best Resorts for Hiking and Scenic Beauty



## Jwerking (Jan 26, 2014)

We are in our early 60s and enjoy the outdoors.  Interested in easy to moderate hikes in the mountains, lakes, or coastal areas; and beautiful scenic attractions during the Sept or Oct time frames.  Mostly cook in the condo and a few simple meals out at moderately priced restaurants.  

There is current RCI availability in diff areas of VT and NH.  Would appreciate any suggestions from others on what areas would best meet our interest.  

Another consideration is easy access to flights from Houston TX as my cousin is joining us. 

How is the Smuggler Notch area with regard to hiking?  It is near Lake Champlain which would be a nice visit and I think there are cheap flights to Burlington.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Joyce


----------



## hdmass (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

Here is a link to some hikes around Smugglers' Notch:

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/fall/outdoor/self-guided-hikes.php

Prime leaf color seems to be in September and can be done by Columbus Day.  Programming at the Resort also ends around Columbus Day.

The resort is made up of neighborhoods.  North Hill, West Hill and Highlands are the newest buildings but they are furthest from the Village center.  There is a shuttle that will take you around the resort (I think it still operates in the Fall).

The road through the Notch closes mid to late October.  With it open Stowe is about 20 minutes and with it closed it is about an hour around the mountain.

Burlington is an easy 45 minute drive and the airport is small and easy in and out.

Good Luck.

If you go to www.smuggs.com there is a tab in the upper right that will take you to Fall.  I don't know if they have updated it for this coming fall, but it gives you an idea of what will be available.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 26, 2014)

We owned at Smuggs for a dozen years when had kids at home and had many great hikes on our summer visits there.  I might struggle to climb Mansfield today, but it was a great trek 15 years ago.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 26, 2014)

We are a little older and enjoy hiking around trails on the Blue Ridge Parkway.  We owned for a number of years at Alpine Village and used that for our base.

Asheville is the nearest larger city but I don't know about flights.  There are many resorts in the area between Asheville, Boone, and Blowing Rock.


----------



## jme (Jan 26, 2014)

*Hello my good ole buddy Joyce*

*Park City,Utah* comes to mind. We visit to ski (6 or 7 times) but many here on TUG enjoy Park City in the Summer and Fall seasons. Amazing town, so much fun, free city shuttle system, very easy to go anywhere, anytime !!!!

I think you'll enjoy these two links:

http://www.visitparkcity.com/blog/index.cfm/2012/8/31/Family-Fun-this-Fall-in-Park-City/

http://www.google.com/search?q=fall...zJMXEsATW9oCgAg&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1019&bih=526

miss talking.......take care......send photos!



.


----------



## stugy (Jan 27, 2014)

And I would suggest Sapphire Valley in North Carolina, gorgeous mountain area with lovely hikes to many beautiful falls and they will be outstanding this year with all the snow that's come their way.  We love it there......check it out
Pat


----------



## tonyg (Jan 27, 2014)

The White Mountains of New Hampshire offer many hiking trails and great scenery. For RCI resorts, I would recommend the resort at Bear peak or Deer Park in Lincoln.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 27, 2014)

I have owned at Smuggs for 16 years and am a member of the VT251 club, so I have visited 111 VT towns so far. Stowe is also close to Smuggs (through the Notch) and has a beautiful scenic bike and walking path. You can also visit the Trapp Family (Sound of Music fame) Lodge and take a tour and there are trails there as well.  Also, I vacation in the Lake Champlain region- lots to do in both areas- hiking, shopping, biking, boating, good restaurants, pretty much everything. 

Also, I visit New Hampshire a lot and the White Mountains and Lake region have a lot to offer as well. We have stayed at Innseasons at Pollard Brook which is central to a lot of things.

Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Tranger (Jan 27, 2014)

We enjoy the Appalachians esp the Great Smoky Mtn National Park. If you go during the off season it is less crowded and even more beautiful.   There are lots of timeshares in the area if you like to exchange or rent.


----------



## bluehende (Jan 29, 2014)

*anywhere would be good*

Either Vermont or the White Mountains of NH would be great for what you like.  For best leaf peeping look to the first week of October as the average peak for central Vermont.  Plan a week or so either way for farther north or south.  You can not beat the Whites for grandeur.  Vermont is much more pastoral.  I love both.  For moderate hikes the whites may be a bit rough if you like to climb to the top of peaks.  We know and enjoy more the Sugarbush area.  You cannot beat the Mad River Valley for beauty.  Smuggs would be great also.  Mansfield may be a bit of a challenge, but there are great beautiful hikes of everywhere.  Stowe is where you would go if you want tons of restaurants, shopping and people.  Smuggs is a better choice as you only have to drive over the notch (a beautiful drive) to get there, but you can leave the zoo of Stowe for the quieter side.  When you decide post and I can give you specific recommendations.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 29, 2014)

I like what others have said about the White Mountains and the Stowe/Smuggler's Notch area.

Another consideration may be Acadia National Park in Maine, but it is a bit of a drive from either Boston or Manchester, NH.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 29, 2014)

I second the Park City, Utah recommendation.  Lots of flights into Salt Lake City, then an easy 40 minute drive to Park City.   We loved Marriott Summit Watch and did a lot of hiking (Sundance was wonderful!) while we were there.
The concierge at Summit Watch was great for recommending places to hike..also lots of good restaurants close by too.  We had a wonderful time there!


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 30, 2014)

You didnt say what time of the year you were interested in.  

Gatlinburg, TN  The Smokey Mountains 

If you like to travel in the shoulder seasons - May and September, there are always alot of availability in Park City or Snowbird.  

Cedar Breaks in Southern Utah would give you many day trips to Bryce and Zions.  

Flagstaff or Sedona would give you Oak Creek Canyon.  Not to mention all the National Parks close by.  

Portland Area - I think its Weeping Woods gives you the Mt Hood area.  Be sure to stop in Sandy to Joe's donuts.  I dream about thier apple fritters and then you really do have to hike. 

We are going to Maine and New Hampshire this spring.  Hope to do some short hikes and visit Arcadia NP.  

Montana - close to Glacier Park.  Can drive into Canada and hit some of thier hikes too.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 31, 2014)

Bwolf said:


> I like what others have said about the White Mountains and the Stowe/Smuggler's Notch area.
> 
> Another consideration may be Acadia National Park in Maine, but it is a bit of a drive from either Boston or Manchester, NH.



Oh yes, lots of trails and carriage roads around the park and great scenery.


----------

